# construction of first brdge



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Just thought I'd try to show several pictures of my attempt at spanning a future river on my layout. The bridge is 91 inches long, done in two sections, one of which is now finished, the second will be soon after this is written. The main part of the bridge is plexy glass with all added details done in styrene.










first picture was taken with just the plexy put together to see how it would fit.










second is with detail plastic added










third picture shows finished first section. I used Krylon camo brown as a base coat and then used Krylon camo black in lighter coats and darker coats to give some contrast to it. Since I am using hand layed track on wooden ties, I added an extra strip of plexy where the ties would be to help them stay above any rain water that might collect on the deck.

Last picture










Just to show the two sections in place .....before and after shots 
Hope these pictures worked..if not will try again later.

Garry ..... North Cascades Railroad


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary pics are not coming through.


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

If pictures worked like on my computer ...you have to right click on them and then hit show image...worked for me as I tested it....other wise I am at a loss to figure this thing out. 

Garry NCGRR


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary.. 
You'll either nee to load the images to your first class space or to another hosting site, then link to your images. (I use photobucket, it's free and easy). 

You can link to your images because they are on your computer.. I don't have access to your hard drive from here.. Ergo.. Can't see no pics..


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me try: 

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/?action=view&current=DSCF3006.jpg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

OOps, used "url" instead of "img" 
Try again, 








EDIT: It took out my img and substituted a src command... trying again 
EDIT II: Did it again. Dunno why. You could at least make URL links out of them so folk can click on them to see them... maybe they are too big???? 
EDIT III: Try again pasting in the link from the photobucket page. 








EDIT IV: BINGO! 

The editor still changed it to a SRC type, but at least it worked... I pasted in the LAST or bottom link from the photobucket page... note it is slightly different than the original link you pasted in.


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

IMG]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/DSCF3006.jpg[/IMG] 



















will see if these work...fingers crossed 

Garry


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

that worked...thanks Semper 

Garry NCGRR


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Well done Garry. A project to be proud of. Should look really good on your layout! 

Wish I could offer help on posting pix, but there are others that could give you better help than I can. 

Best Wishes 

Joe


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Ain't it the pits when something so simple as posting an image is thwarted when the multiple methods of identifying a web location get intertangled! 

Nice bridge! But I have to admit I could just not get my eyes to tell me what it was in that first photo of the unpainted material. Somehow that hopper car was floating on some guy-wires. 

I like the ribbing. How thick is the base?


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Base is 1/8 inch plexy with cross members of 1/8 inch plexy to form a box for extra support. In fact all the plexy glass used was 1/8th inch. The styrene was cut from sheets of different thicknesses depending on where it was being used. 

Garry


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Semper, thanks for fixing the link! 

Gary, pretty cool! With the clear plexy it looks like the BN car is "flying" over the river bed ;-) Nice work! I only see the one pic above fixed up by Semper, but it sounds like you have it painted? You said you added some strips to keep the ties above water accumulation, but will you also add holes for drainage? 

P.S. Looks like you have a great yard for a model railroad! Would like to see more pics sometime.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, I now see the rest of the pics! WOW! Very nice


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks Good! 
1/8" thick acrylic seems pretty thin for something that large. 
Russ 
www.tapplastics.com


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

The side girders are actually 1/4 inch thick from the deck down as there are two beams together, the inner one supports the roadbed. The center beam ends up 3/8 inch thick from the deck down, which would be the bottom one inch. The bridge has a center pier between the two sections so the span is only 45 1/2 inches and it seems to be able to take quite a bit of weight, easily what it will have to handle. 

Garry NCGRR


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good Garry. I like it. Keep more pics coming.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's very nice--very well done!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Garry, 

That's a swell looking bridge, neatly done too and using one of my favorite materials! You have an eye for prototype too using three girders for the double track as is usually seen for that type of bridge. I like your center pier too. 

Very fine job all around!


----------

